# 37 days into flowering



## Raquels420 (Jul 23, 2014)

Is it too early to try n pick a small bud to try. Thery are 37 days into flowering what do you think?


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 23, 2014)

Like anyone can tell without a pic or some strain info...really? Help us help you....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 23, 2014)

YES...TOO SOON. The trichs haven't even began to form or bead up let alone be mature enough to "sample". Patience is they key.

Good luck n' greenest of mojo for you.


----------



## Raquels420 (Jul 23, 2014)

Trying to put pics up giving me a hard time 

View attachment 20140723_143437.jpg


View attachment 20140723_143456.jpg


View attachment 20140723_143512.jpg


View attachment 20140723_143533.jpg


View attachment 20140723_143408.jpg


----------



## Raquels420 (Jul 23, 2014)

More pics 

View attachment 20140723_143157.jpg


View attachment 20140723_143232.jpg


View attachment 20140723_143255.jpg


View attachment 20140723_143317.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2014)

Much too small to try a bud... you might be half way there... Looking good.


----------



## MR1 (Jul 23, 2014)

If you just have to try it , take some popcorn off the bottom. I agree with that it is much too early. You might be disappointed.


----------



## Raquels420 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok thanks 
This is my first grow so im really not sure how long until they ready i actually thought they be bigger than ehat they are now.


----------



## Locked (Jul 23, 2014)

Buy a pocket microscope, it's the only way to truly know when they are done.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 24, 2014)

Right around a month to go....maybe a tad bit more...looks like you have a hell of a PM problem unfortunately.....too bad....could've been a nice grow..


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 24, 2014)

You need to invest in some climate control equipment, dehumidifier, fans, inline fan, not sure what you have so far, but you're missing some key components.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 24, 2014)

Scrap it, sanitize you entire grow area, and start over....


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 24, 2014)

do not scrape that when ur lights go off spray with peroxide 25 ML do that ever 3-4 days it will kill off some of the pm and prevent it from coming back so fast and in 4-5 weeks when ur harvesting remove all the fan leaves and mix up a tote with 10 gal of water to a cup or lil more of peroxide dunk a branch of buds in the water shake it around then let them sit in the solution while u put in another branch and repeat try not to be to rough and dont leave the branches in the solution for more then 2-3 mins when they are done pull them out use a hose with a shower head attachment and gently wash the solution of the bud then hang em up and the next day u can trim them up this will remove 90% of the pm u will see it floating on topp of the water u can use a sponge to get it out of the solution ehen doing lots of bud but some will still need to be trashed


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 24, 2014)

Risk it if you want..peroxide isn't a systemic cure...all that's going to do is possibly knock off the visual signs...a systemic fungicide is the only cure. But to each is own....


----------



## Raquels420 (Jul 25, 2014)

What is pm?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 25, 2014)

powdery mildew


----------



## Raquels420 (Jul 25, 2014)

Theyy look like sugars crystals how would i know for sure?


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 25, 2014)

The white powdery substance in white patches on the fan leaves..


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 25, 2014)

It's apparent in every pic, I'm surprised it wasn't noticed prior to me...


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks like this, pulled this off the web, 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Raquels420 (Jul 25, 2014)

So there no good???&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 25, 2014)

personal id keep em growin and battle it to the end the quality will suffer but u can still smoke it just my opinion


----------



## Raquels420 (Jul 26, 2014)

Can i treat it or throw them out?already 40days into flowering i really dont wanna waste them


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2014)

I would try SNS...www.sierranaturalscience.com  SNS 244C.It is a fungicide, that won't kill you.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 26, 2014)

I definitely noticed after you mentioned.....wow! I did not see without you pointing out though Buddog....Good call, it looks like its every were....easily treatable right guys?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2014)

No it isn't easily treated and you can NOT ingest moldy pot.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 26, 2014)

Raquels420 said:


> Can i treat it or throw them out?already 40days into flowering i really dont wanna waste them



If any of your neighbors are growing or may be growing, don't put them out side, those spores travel.....if you feel it's ok to smoke PM bud go right ahead..i strongly advise against it as I stated before..but it's your bud and health...it's your first grow, lesson learned, if you can't afford all the  equipment  to grow, wait until the winter/cooler months, less heat = less humidity= less chance of PM(powdery mildew)...


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 26, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> personal id keep em growin and battle it to the end the quality will suffer but u can still smoke it just my opinion



If this advise is your course of action, you'll have to remove all plants from grow area...wipe down EVERYTHING with a bleach & water mixture..fans, fan blades, light fixtures, walls, cords floor, ceiling literally everything...then treat plants with whatever noncuring method you may try..again, so far the only treatment advise will only remove the visual symptoms, IT WILL NOT CURE IT....it's only symptom relief, not a cure.


 Celestron 21061 AstroMaster 70AZ Refractor Telescope


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 26, 2014)

ive smoked buds off of plants with pm that wear great and im alive last check up with the doc lungs wear fine and i bet every one on this site has smoked a bud with pm without knowing it but i may be wrong so again this is just my opinion/experience


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2014)

You were lucky kindbud. Some types of mold can make you very sick. I would never ever smoke moldy bud, but i am old and delicate..lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 27, 2014)

ive grown plants wear the pm never really affected the buds stayed mostly on the leafs.... pm and mold are different to me mold on a bud is totally 100% unsmokeable and unsafe i always inspect buds carefully when harvesting if theirs mold on a bud it goes in the trash if its a awesome bud with a lil pm on the fan leafs id save it and cut all affected parts off but again just my opinion


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 27, 2014)

Older and wiser rosebud.  When we're young we're invincible....it's only weed, don't smoke that stuff.  It looks to me like you have a lot of it {PM}.   I would start over.  Stay safe.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 27, 2014)

go ahead throw it out and start over i am just stating my opinion/experience with pm not mold theirs a difference


----------



## Warrior (Jul 27, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> ive smoked buds off of plants with pm that wear great and im alive last check up with the doc lungs wear fine and i bet every one on this site has smoked a bud with pm without knowing it but i may be wrong so again this is just my opinion/experience


 

You got that right.......in the real world...you have smoked it! lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 27, 2014)

lmao you know it u smoked it and didnt even know it


----------



## Warrior (Jul 27, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> lmao you know it u smoked it and didnt even know it


 
Thanks for the laugh Kindbud!   :ccc:   EEEERRRREEEEE......


----------



## kaotik (Jul 27, 2014)

sorry girl.. horrible horrible stuff there  
you can spray it with watered down hydrogen peroxide.. sort of wash it off (jorge goes one step further here..  H2O2 bath; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7jE7qzfgQs   ..interesting vid, but i don't think i'd ever do that myself)
there are products you can buy to spray it.. but at this point, i'd not recommend any of them.. maybe.. maybe greencure. but even then i'd be timid. (it will taint the taste a bit, and likely burn your pistils)
heard milk can keep it at bay a bit, or really anything alkaline (pm cant survive in an alkeline enviroment)

you've now experienced one of the worst problems you can encounter with growing. there's only a few things worse than PM IMO.. it can be a PITA to completely get rid of. i had to toss every plant i had, and bleach everything, to finally be clear of it.


so regardless of this one, before your next crop you now have to clean like mad, and try to find out why it happened.. need more airflow? too humid?


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 27, 2014)

yup yup lol :48:


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 27, 2014)

i have used the same method he did in that video it worked


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 27, 2014)

In 10 years when you're in your dr office saying, " but how did I get cancer"? Think back to this conversation...good luck...no bud is worth a health risk..


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 27, 2014)

I may have smoked it unknowningly, but I'm not going to risk my lungs knowingly.   Take care.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL--maybe I'm just feeling a little ornery this morning, but the first thought that went through my head after reading all this is:  How many of the people who are advising throwing this bud away because of potential risk to the lungs are tobacco users.....:giggle:

(I will say that I do agree that the risk is not worth it)


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 28, 2014)

I personally have quit tobacco also, Jan. 10, 1991.  I like breathing.  lol


----------

